# dead locusts



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

hi, i'm not writing this to slate anyone, but i recieved an order of locusts yesterday from livefoods.co.uk, there were quite a few dead in the bag but i just normally cut my loss's as it is bound to happen to a few right?
i keep them in a glass tank with heat mat, basking spot, egg crates, mesh lid, bug grub and fresh greens/veg (no humidity!)
i buy roughly a months supply for my bd, and grow them on through the month, never any major problems, however today i get home from work and there are loads of dead locust, and i'm thinking ffs:devil:, i get them this way because of cost quality and the nearest shop is a fair way away.
anyway enough rant, do you guys think they will honour me as a regular customer and send me some more?
also the well known courier with the brazilian coloured vans are absolute crud, never leave calling cards, sometimes don't even bother to knock the door, normally late in the day, honestley sometimes i feel like whacking someone when i have to traipse down to the depot after having to wait for days for my delivery just to be told I was not in!!!:bash:

w:censor:, cheers for reading my rant, have a nice day


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

hmm unsure, i suspect as they did not all die in transit and a lot of them died under your care they might not refund, then again they may its worth trying.

i bought my locusts of internet reptile i think(off ebay anyway) 100 of them and none were dead(not counted them mind) but yeah i was quite impressed lol


----------



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

Kuja said:


> hmm unsure, i suspect as they did not all die in transit and a lot of them died under your care they might not refund, then again they may its worth trying.
> 
> i bought my locusts of internet reptile i think(off ebay anyway) 100 of them and none were dead(not counted them mind) but yeah i was quite impressed lol


normally they are very good but this time has been a right pain in the:whistling2:
maybe i'll try internet reptile


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

Here are some tips to get your locust to survive the intitial few days with you.

1. Feed only bran/bug grub and water gel. I have heard that locust in breeding centres are fed solely on a protien diet with gel crystals. Feeding them fresh greens after transit can shock their systems and kill them.

2. Heat them back up slowly. In this cold weather a sudden temperature rise will kill them, they are in a near hypothermic state when you get them in winter so treat them as such.

3. Introduce fresh greens after 4 days, they will be back to their normal selves, this is when you can start effectively gutloading them.

4. Dont introduce your new locust with your old locust. If there is any disease in one batch then this will be passed onto the new batch that might not have built up an immunity, this can shock them after being in transit in cold weather. Quarantine them in a seperate tub to let them recover before introducing them to your glass tank.

5. Clean the enclosure of old frass and food before introducing new locust.

Im sure if you mailed livefood and mentioned to them that all of your locust died they will send you a few more, I have had issues ion the past and they are quite reasonable.

Have you ever thought of putting some laying sites in there and buying some adults, letting them lay and breeding a few of your own? its simple once you get the hang of it. 

PM me for info on breeding locust.

: victory:


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

i agree with everything that has been said above apart from the waiting 4 days part, ive never waited that long but i do starve them the first night, then feed normal salad greens that are high in water then the next day they are given spring greens which is what i feed solely after this time, 
and i raise locusts from bought in hatchlings to adult, 
well i say that i am doing it for the first time now, in one week they have over tripled in size


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

123dragon said:


> i agree with everything that has been said above apart from the waiting 4 days part, ive never waited that long but i do starve them the first night, then feed normal salad greens that are high in water then the next day they are given spring greens which is what i feed solely after this time,
> and i raise locusts from bought in hatchlings to adult,
> well i say that i am doing it for the first time now, in one week they have over tripled in size


I tend to act on the side of caution. If sooner works then do it sooner.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I tend to act on the side of caution. If sooner works then do it sooner.


yeah fair enough lol, their to expensive to waste 
i do it asap mainly cause i have limited time to feed everything in the morning so everything in my room has to be on the same diet eg spring greens and butternut squash


----------



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

thanks for the advice guys :2thumb:


----------



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

RESOLVED!, livefoods.co.uk sent me 200 locust, thanks guys:no1:


----------



## heather1962 (Jan 6, 2011)

yeah same happened to me they sending me 100 locust must have had a bad lot


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

krome187 said:


> RESOLVED!, livefoods.co.uk sent me 200 locust, thanks guys:no1:


I find they are definately a top company and will resolve any issues... thats why i go back to them time and time again


----------

